# 14kg in 14 weeks - Countdown to Christmas, who's with me?



## Sunnie1984

I am now a week postpartum and I finally had the courage to step on the scales this morning. 

I weighed 87kg before I gave birth, and I now weigh 77.3kg. So I need to lose 14kg to get back to roughly my pre pregnancy weight of 63kg. 

Our LO is going to be christened in December, and so my goal is to be back into my old clothes by then! I have bought a dress for the christening which was the right size for me before I got pregnant, so there's my incentive! 

I'm going to try to drop the weight by eating healthily and by doing lots of treadmill walking. Aiming to do an hour a day on the treadmill, four times a week. 

I'm going to use My Fitness Pal to track my calorie intake and exercise. I'm going to try to just weigh myself on a Wednesday morning, rather than get obsessed with it! 

Would anyone like to buddy up for support? I could really use it! 

Also, here are some day one photos, so I can compare how I'm changing over the weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Lora -Week 1 - Photo 1.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 13









Lora - Week 1 - Photo 2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 12









Lora - Week 1 - Photo 3.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sunnie1984

Starting Point: 

Weight: 77.3kg

Measurements:

Bust: 32 Inches
Waist: 33 inches
Stomach: 40 inches
Hips: 44 inches
R Thigh: 26 inches
L Thigh: 25.5 inches


----------



## Rainbow82

hiya
Count me in for this, currently weighing 87 kg :dohh: would eventually like to get back down to about 60-63 kg so 14 by christmas would be a great start, with the added bonus that my wedding dress will look nicer when I get married in November too. will try to take measurements and post later. To lose the weight I am doing slimming world diet and running/swimming or walking everyday.


----------



## Sunnie1984

Yay - I have a weight loss buddy! 

Congratulations on your wedding, you must be so excited! I'm sure you will look fabulous! :flower:

We'll do measurements and weigh in on a Wednesday, and then we can see the changes properly! 

I'm actually really excited to get started, although I'm not starting exercise for a few more days as I had stitches after the birth which are still slightly sore, so aiming for Sunday for exercise commencement!


----------



## Rainbow82

ok measurements, here goes
bust 42
waist 40
hips 45
thighs 28
arms 15.5

now to make a menu, any ideas for low cal/fat meals?

Congratulations on your LO.


----------



## Rainbow82

Am so glad there is somepne to do this with, I really hope it works.


----------



## Sunnie1984

Perfect! Lets hope this works! I know it will be easier that we are doing it together! 

I found that just making sure you have loads of vegetables really helps fill you up, without taking up too many calories! 

Also chilli and garlic are your friends, they make everything taste much better! 

x


----------



## baby_mama87

Count me in too! I want to lose about 25lb not sure what this is in kg though! I've been doing weight watchers and it was working for me at first lost about 12lb but I stopped going to class so haven't been following plan. I've just started exercises again can't believe how unfit i am! I'm using Nike training club an app for your I phone it's brilliant if you have an iPhone download it! So 

Weight before pregnancy - 126lb 
Weight after delivery - 175lb :wacko:
Weight when started diet - 148lb 
Current weight - 136lb 
Target weight - 112lb
Waist size - 31inches 

So I've got quiet a bit to go!

Xx


----------



## Sunnie1984

Baby mama - great to have another buddy! 25lbs is 11.5kg (2.2lbs to a kg). 

Here are my weigh in and measurements for this week: 

Weight: 75kg (down 2.3kg)
Bust: 32 inches (no change)
Waist: 31.5 inches (down 1.5 inches)
Stomach: 38.5 inches (down 1.5 inches)
Hips: 44 inches (no change)
R thigh: 25.5 inches (down 0.5 inches)
L thigh: 25.0 inches (down 0.5 inches)

Good week for me, although most of it is the excess fluid etc from giving birth, I definitely haven't been good enough to lose 2kg by diet and exercise! Haha! 

I started back at the gym yesterday though, just walking but on an incline, so we'll see how that goes! 

Hope you're doing ok Rainbow! 

X


----------



## sept2010

I wouldnt mind losing 14kg by december either! Lol

You can count me in too.. I weighed myself yesterday and i weigh 73kg. Which is about 11 st 6lbs.. Put on a stone in 3 months when i was away from home!


----------



## sept2010

Add me on myfitnesspal the username is safu87


----------



## Rainbow82

Okay so weight us down 1kg after first week. Would have liked more but at least it's on target. How is everyone finding it -easy/hard?


----------



## Sunnie1984

Hi Sept2010! :flower: Welcome to our thread! I hope it helps! 

Rainbow, that is absolutely fantastic! 1kg a week is great! You're not supposed to lose more than that anyway, because it means your body is being starved. Slowly slowly catchy monkey! :haha:

How did you find this week? I'm finding it a bit tough as I'm craving jelly beans! Can't believe I didn't really crave anything during pregnancy and now I'm craving like mad! 

So going to try to be good, but I've come down with a cold which makes me want to eat ice cream for breakfast! :dohh: Still trying to resist! 

x


----------



## Sunnie1984

Ok weekly weigh in time! 

Weight: 74.4kg - down 0.6kg
Bust: 32 inches - no change
Waist: 31 inches - down 0.5 inches
Stomach: 37 inches - down 1.5 inches
Hips: 43.5 inches - down 0.5 inches
R thigh: 25.5 inches - no change
L thigh: 25 inches - no change

Ok so not as much weight lost this week as I would have liked, but I think the post delivery weight has all fallen off now so I'm actually having to lose the rest the old fashioned way! 

Pleased that my hips measurement has come down, as that is the last one to move usually. 

I've been doing some tough uphill walking on the treadmill every day so hopefully that is paying off.

How are you ladies doing? 

X


----------



## sept2010

Havent taken any measurements but down 1.2kg!! So now weigh 71.8kg...


----------



## Sunnie1984

sept2010 said:


> Havent taken any measurements but down 1.2kg!! So now weigh 71.8kg...


YAY! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Well done, that's a great result! 

Grrr I need to get myself into gear for the next week! 

x


----------

